# Thickest bar tape



## jack smith (22 Feb 2014)

Hi all, I'm looking for the thickest most padded bar tape, has to be in red though! I currently run BBB gel and it's alright but not amazing. Please only reply if you are sure it is thicker than others as I have a feeling I'll get a "the bar tape I have is the best" reply numerous times


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

3.2mm lizard skins

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_953951_langId_-1_categoryId_165578

Or get some 2.5mm fizik and add gel pads

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/fizik-performance-bar-tape-prod31050/
http://www.bikeandrun.co.uk/p/8117/Fizik-Bargel


----------



## mcshroom (22 Feb 2014)

Put a second layer of cork tape over your current stuff. Should make them very soft


----------



## User6179 (22 Feb 2014)

I use Pro bar tape with silicon backing (non Sticky) and just put it over the old and it lasts 4-5000 miles and is easiest to fit as you can take it back off if you make a mess of fitting it.


----------



## jack smith (22 Feb 2014)

I don't really want to have two layers just the one (personal preference) they are just going on the drops not the tops of the bars as it's going on a zipp vuka sprint bar I was looking at the lizard skins but didn't know how thick it would be, is the 3.2 quite padded as it dosent sounds like a lot?


----------



## MikeW-71 (22 Feb 2014)

Description of the BBB on Wiggle doesn't say how thick it is.

However, look into Specialized Phat S-Wrap. It is easily twice as thick as the standard tape on my Defy 2. Good stuff.

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/phat-s-wrap-standard-bar-tape-ec012113

Phat Wrap (not the S-Wrap) is 4.5mm thick, but only in black.


----------



## jack smith (22 Feb 2014)

Is that link for the s wrap or phat it says both lol but it comes in red?


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

Phat only black


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

jack smith said:


> I don't really want to have two layers just the one (personal preference) they are just going on the drops not the tops of the bars as it's going on a zipp vuka sprint bar I was looking at the lizard skins but didn't know how thick it would be, is the 3.2 quite padded as it dosent sounds like a lot?


I think most tape is around 1.5-2mm


----------



## MikeW-71 (22 Feb 2014)

jack smith said:


> Is that link for the s wrap or phat it says both lol but it comes in red?


Link is for the Phat S-Wrap. Must be 3-3.5mm thick at least.

Specialized also have Roubaix tape, which should also be thick, but it doesn't say how thick


----------



## buggi (22 Feb 2014)

jack smith said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for the thickest most padded bar tape, has to be in red though! I currently run BBB gel and it's alright but not amazing. Please only reply if you are sure it is thicker than others as I have a feeling I'll get a "the bar tape I have is the best" reply numerous times


 why not use an old inner tube under your bar tape. Wrap it on just like you would bar tape and then put proper bar tape on top. Nice and padded.


----------



## Roadrider48 (22 Feb 2014)

+1 for the spesh phat wrap. It feels like you're cycling along gripping two stress balls.
But as others have said, it only comes in black. As far as I know.


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Feb 2014)

I have the 2.5mm lizard skin tape and it's very nicely padded, I can only imagine how the 3.2 must feel. Would guess it's very comfortable


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2014)

I'll let you know when my Genesis arrives


----------



## jack smith (23 Feb 2014)

cheers guys! think ill head out into the wide world and try to get hold of some lizard skins to try!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2014)

jack smith said:


> Please only reply if you are sure it is thicker than others



Damn I could have told you about this amazing bar tape I have, which comes in red, but I'm not 100% sure that it's thicker than all others. Shame.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Feb 2014)

Just having a look on ebay and spotted this that may be of use to you . http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zipp-Hand...16197062?pt=US_Handlebars&hash=item232f3a2cc6


----------



## jack smith (23 Feb 2014)

great cheers! ill look into those drop pads, ive got some for the tops that came with the bike but couldnt find any for the drops, cheers!


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Feb 2014)

Mind you don't get caught out by the postage costs


----------



## jack smith (23 Feb 2014)

i wont dont worry!


----------



## jack smith (23 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> Damn I could have told you about this amazing bar tape I have, which comes in red, but I'm not 100% sure that it's thicker than all others. Shame.


no problem, i just dont want it to turn into "mine is bestest" i would like an input from people who have tried lots and what they recommend as the thickest but if you genuinely think it is amazing and werent being sarcastic then please share as im sure it will help others too.


----------



## vickster (23 Feb 2014)

Obviously not used it yet, but the 3.2 lizard skins looks meaty

http://s2.photobucket.com/user/bockers/media/Cycling/20140221_007_zps8ef72a8e.jpg.html


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Feb 2014)

Yeah it does!

I was initially disappointed when I first got the S-wrap, it didn't look that thick to me and only 1mm thicker than the tape I removed. That 1mm makes a lot of difference though!


----------



## Mike! (24 Feb 2014)

I just got some Bontranger stuff from my local Giant dealer which comes with some Gel pads to put underneath, certainly pads it out nicely although I haven't ridden with it yet


----------



## john wood (27 Feb 2014)

I've found Bontrager Bargel with Fizik gel pads under it to be the best so far.
I ride Rough Stuff on drops quite a bit and in warmer weather don't like to wear mitts or gloves,I also suffer from Osteo Arthritis in my hands so need the padding to be pretty good.
I used to use the BBB stuff but it's nowhere near as good good as the Bonti/Fizik combo.The only thing is the blue is a bit 'BLUE' if you know what I mean
I found a pic of mine:-




https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qUt50BGvXKmrsuRN9mxPc9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
You were warned


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Feb 2014)

Blimey ! If you hit a speed bump youll bounce off the bike


----------



## john wood (27 Feb 2014)




----------



## jack smith (27 Feb 2014)

that looks fab mate!!


----------



## john wood (27 Feb 2014)

glad someone likes it


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Feb 2014)

john wood said:


> glad someone likes it


Don't get me wrong , it looks fine . I just didn't like the look of thick tape on my own bike and I don't feel I need it . Then again I am a carpenter so my hands are very used to getting bashed about .


----------



## evo456 (8 Mar 2014)

3.2 mm lizard skins on mine- very spongey.


----------



## MrWill (10 Mar 2014)

Specialized bar phat tape.


----------

